# MAC - Glam Glass - July 2011



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

Pace all your *Glam Gloss* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Glam Gloss Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:
MAC - Glam Gloss Discussion


----------



## MRV (Jul 13, 2011)

Look what I found for sale at my Mac!





*Lasting Sensation* (bright coral) and *Hip ‘n’ Happy* (dirty blue pink) Lip Liners





  	Comparisons: the loner is Vegas Volt, on the right hand, up down: Red Full Stop, LS, H'n'H, Lavender Whip

  	Addition (coulours toned down, hopefully more realistic):



  	Left MUFE 17C and 18C liners, LS (a bit darker and brighter than MUFE)


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 28, 2011)

lasting sensation and hip n happy were the only ones sold at my store as well














  	consider my hand an nw-nc 30
  	my face nc 25 at the moment is lighter than my hand and has different undertones so try hip n happy before you buy.
  	it looks a bit lavender and very close to the gaga but gaga is two tones lighter i think .
  	these were very soft but it might be the heat.


----------

